# Stolen



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Border Collie
Gender Female
Operation Neutered
Age Adult
Build Medium
Colour Black and White
Tail Full
Marks & Scars White mark in right eye, limp to left rear leg (hip joint) white face right hand side , black face l
Tagged No
Microchipped No
Tattooed No
Date Lost 22 Feb 2011
Where Lost In dark grey landrover discovery tdv6 XS, reg DN08JXJ stolen from the forecourt of Tescos garage on kidderminster road, bridgnorth, shropshire - headed in direction of kidderminster - 7.30pm


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Thats awful i hope she is found soon and returned to her family the poor thing


----------



## fessie (Mar 30, 2009)

oh no i hope shes found soon


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

I hope he gets her back soon. She is his hearing dog and he is devastated by this.


----------

